# Help! My kitten is foaming at the mouth!



## MrsFinch (Jul 9, 2012)

I've just given my 5 month old kitten septrin antibiotics for the first time and Im really worried - he's been foaming at the mouth for about 20 minutes and seems really scared.

Is this normal? If it isn't, what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

it could be an allergic reaction to the antibiotics i would contact a vet ASAP.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You need to call your vet right away.


----------



## MrsFinch (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice - I've just rung the emergency vet and they've said that it happened because septrin is a human medication cats can't stand the taste. the foaming is them producing excess saliva to try and get rid of the taste. 

feel much better now, was really worried about him!

Hope it doesn't happen every time i have to give him the antibiotics - poor kitty!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

When giving your cats nasty tasting medicine, always follow with a shot of carnation milk (via syringe) immediately after  It makes all the difference!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor you, i know how worrying this can be. my cat foamed at the mouth after licking his fur after flea treatment, i now know its the sour taste but it does scare the life out of you.
sadly it will happen again with the antibiotic but as quoted the carnation milk will work. (sorry havent mastered how to add quote yet).


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

I would have been scared too! Glad he's ok.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> poor you, i know how worrying this can be. my cat foamed at the mouth after licking his fur after flea treatment, i now know its the sour taste but it does scare the life out of you.
> sadly it will happen again with the antibiotic but as quoted the carnation milk will work. (sorry havent mastered how to add quote yet).


LOL, you just click the blue 'quote' button, under the 'like' link.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MrsFinch said:


> I've just given my 5 month old kitten septrin antibiotics for the first time and Im really worried - he's been foaming at the mouth for about 20 minutes and seems really scared.
> 
> Is this normal? If it isn't, what should I do?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I didn't see your thread yesterday - I could've put your mind at rest immediately if I had

As the vet said your kitten was foaming at the mouth to get rid of the taste of the Septrin. What must have happened is the tablet (capsule) didn't go straight down his throat and instead he bit into it, thus getting a mouthful of a horrible taste. Your cat instinctively reacted :- nasty taste = bad = 
survival mechanism kicks in = foaming saliva. Poor kitty

It might be better to break the tablets in half, so see if they are easier for you to get them right to the back of his throat. Or grind them up and put the powder in an empty gelatine capsule, as they are an easier shape to give.


----------



## MrsFinch (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice. The vet has recommended I half the dose and if that is still causing little Buddy to foam, he'll swap to tablet version.


----------



## MrsFinch (Jul 9, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Sorry I didn't see your thread yesterday - I could've put your mind at rest immediately if I had
> 
> As the vet said your kitten was foaming at the mouth to get rid of the taste of the Septrin. What must have happened is the tablet (capsule) didn't go straight down his throat and instead he bit into it, thus getting a mouthful of a horrible taste. Your cat instinctively reacted :- nasty taste = bad =
> survival mechanism kicks in = foaming saliva. Poor kitty


Thanks fir this tip - Im going to go and get some narration milk as we speak!!

What do you think about mixing the septrin with the narration milk? Would that dilute the. effect if the medication do you think?


----------



## trixx214 (Jul 26, 2012)

MrsFinch said:


> Thanks for the advice - I've just rung the emergency vet and they've said that it happened because septrin is a human medication cats can't stand the taste. the foaming is them producing excess saliva to try and get rid of the taste.
> 
> feel much better now, was really worried about him!
> 
> Hope it doesn't happen every time i have to give him the antibiotics - poor kitty!


good to know about that. i found it scary when i read about mouth foaming i thought your cat was poisoned or something

.......................................................
Lizards as Pets


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

This happened to my kitten when we got home from the vet after having a Drontal tablet. 

I had a massive panic and phoned the vet straight away - they must have thought I was mental, gibbering down the phone at them, I was so worried! Vet had treated them with Advocate AND drontal at the same time, so worried that they'd been overdosed on medication or something. 

I've never been so relieved in my life to hear that it was just a reaction to the taste, as he'd not swallowed it fully. I gave him some kitten milk and he was fine after that. 

Eventually my heart resumed it's normal rhythm


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MrsFinch said:


> > What do you think about mixing the septrin with the narration milk? Would that dilute the. effect if the medication do you think?
> 
> 
> Is the Septrin in liquid form?? If so it doesn't sound the best way to medicate a cat, in view of the fact it tastes so nasty!
> ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> LOL, you just click the blue 'quote' button, under the 'like' link.


thankyou. :thumbup:


----------

